# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Hausmittel gegen Mandelentzündung

## Alex

Moin!
Da sich meine Erkältung wohl zu einer Mandelentzündung entwickelt hat und die Ärzte dank Ostern wohl erstmal 4 Tage am Stück zu haben wollt ich fragen ob jemand von euch ein bewährtes Hausmittel dagegen kennt...
Danke schon mal!

----------


## Rx_Bandit

Fruchteis...
kein scheiß 
beteubt die schmerzen und lindert die schwellung.
kannst sicher normales eis auch nehmen. 
Aber meine MAMA sagt - Fruchteis.

----------


## Habib

speiseeis reicht muss ned frucht sein   
hättest as früher ghabt könntest schnee essen gehn

----------


## Joker

mit salzwasser gurgeln!

----------


## noox

von einer Homöopathin:
In Salzwasser noch den Saft einer (halben) Zitrone hinzugeben.

----------


## bunny

kamillentee

----------


## BATMAN

Bettdecke packen und damit aufs Sofa vorn Fernseher
Heiße Milch mit Honig tut auch gut.

Viel kannst eh nicht machen. Also machs Dir bequem und wart die Heilung ab.

----------


## rembox

hahaha

mach das bloss nich. dann geh ins krankenhaus oder zur notfallstation und lass dir medizin verschreiben.

ich hab genauso mit "erkältung" im bett gelegen und gesagt ..jau lass die natur machen. und raus gekommen sind 3 tage voll 39-40 fieber und der ganze dreck wie husten schnupfen blabla. und besserung kam erst nachdem ich beim arzt war der mir medikamente gegeben hat. ich bin eigeltich gegen so chemischen dreck, aber das geht so nunmal viel schneller (oder überhaupt) 

edit: da ich den echten tollen grippe virus hatte hat die schlamoe gemeint das ich n bomben abwehrmechanismus hab. also ich würd so schnell wie möglich echte medizin holen.

----------


## Haiflyer

das besten hausmittel gegen mandelentzündung is n besuch im op saal. selbst wenn sie jetzt wieder heilen das kommt immer und immer wieder und du hast erst ruhe wenn sie draußen sind.

----------


## BATMAN

Da braucht er nich ins Kranhkenhaus gehn
Kann er ebenfalls zu jeder Apotheke mit Notfalldiest. 
Medikamente gegen Erkältungen werden eh nicht mehr verschrieben und müssen selber bezahlt werden.

Wenn er keine Fieber hat, sonder nur Schluckbeschwerden haun die ihn wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus

----------


## rembox

ich meinte ja nur wenn nix anderes mehr offen hat.mandeln gleich rausmachen find ich zu extrem.

----------


## Alex

Bin jetzt 23 und hab zum zweiten mal in meinem Leben was an den Mandeln... glaub soo dringend ist das nicht dass die rausmüssten  
Ein paar Klamotten hab ich schon ausprobiert, Kamillentee trink ich eh seit ner Woche, Salzwasser gurgeln (wuääääh) und eben Bettruhe. Werd wohl morgen mal zur Apotheke wackeln und fragen was die so an rezeptfreien Keulen haben, die kein Vermögen kosten  
Bei normalen Erkältungen hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem homöopathischen Umkaloabo-Saft gemacht. Leicht überdosiert (3 mal täglich 40 Tropfen mit Wasser, hat mir der Arzt so empfohlen) wirkt das Zeug echt Wunder! Ist nur leider nicht ganz billig und darf nicht verschrieben werden. Werd aber mal fragen ob das auch bei Mandelentzündung hilft...
Und schon mal danke an alle, weitere Tipps sind natürlich willkommen!

----------


## Haiflyer

hatte nen freund  der hatte sehr sehr oft mandeln entzündet etc und wollt se nie rausmachen lassen. jetzt sind se raus und ihm gehts sehr gut. 
mandeln sind eh fürn arsch. braucht man ned. genauso wie polypen. also raus damit was solls.

ciao Lucas

----------


## Pethem

hab auch grad mit mandelentzündung gekämpft und es is sinnlos sich den ganzen abend mit schmerzen zu quälen. trinkst 3-4 bier und am nächsten tag holst da was aus da apotheke und gut ist

----------


## The Dude

*kotz* Öttinger *kotz*

Aber der Ansatz is gut.
Ich hab meine Schmerzen mit Tequila Silber  weggespuhlt und am nächsten Tag waren die Mandelschmerzen echt fast weg ! (desinfizierende Wirkung )

Auf jeden fall spitze !

----------


## Pethem

das war asuch kein scherz. als meine eitern total eitrig waren hab ich auch a paar tequilla getrunken, dann warens den ganzen abend taub und am nächsten tag wars besser.

nur is tequilla ned jedermanns sache, und ich hab kein spezielles bier gemeint nur bei google bier eingegeben

----------


## The Dude

Aber wir sind uns einig:Tequila gegen eitrige Mandeln ist spitze !

----------


## BATMAN

Oettinger und Löwenbräu zusammen auf einem Tisch
Die tiefsten Abgründe der deutschen Bierkultur  

Aber am nächsten Tag schmerzen die Mandeln bestimmt nicht mehr
Die bohrenden Kopfschmerzen werden es übertönen

----------


## Alex

Ich habs letzte Abende mit ein paar kräftigen Schlückchen Glenn Grant-Whiskey probiert   Hat aber nix gebracht, obwohl man ja wirklich sagt dass ein guter Schnaps eine heilende Wirkung hätte...
@ Mandeln raus: Meine Mutter meinte dass man ohne Mandeln noch anfälliger für Infekte wäre, stimmt das? So oder so, hab trotzdem kein Bock mir die Dinger rausholen zu lassen, viel zu viel Aufwand

----------


## Haiflyer

so ein gebabbel. zuviel aufwand. die op dauert ned mal ne stunde. danach darfste viel eis futtern und wirst von geilen krankenschwestern gepflegt. noch dazu bist ne woche krankgeschrieben ---> daheimhocken, bikedvds gucken etc. pervers. und du hast ruh.
anfälliger gegen infektionen is man nicht. im gegenteil. wenn die dinger DAUERND eitrig sind isses sogar besser sie rauszunehmen. denn eiter is ja auch schlecht für den organismus

----------


## The Dude

Das mit den Mandeln raus, und man ist anfälliger ist prinzipiell richtig.
Dir wird Lymphgewebe (etwas anderes sind Mandeln nciht) entnommen, was vonn Natur aus dazu da ist, Schädlinge die eingeatmet werden, durch Lymphozyten und/oder Makrophage auszurotten.
Das ganze lohnt sihc, wenn du ständig was an den Mandeln hast.
Wenn du nur alle Herrgottsjahre ne Mandelentzündung hast, lass sie drin, die helfen viel mehr, ohne das due es merkst, als die 2 wochen im Jahr, die sie etwas gereizt sind. 


EDIT: Also das ist das, was wir im Bio-LK gelernt haben, als wir das Immunsysten besprochen haben  (hab extra nochmal nachgschaut)

----------


## Alex

> und wirst von geilen krankenschwestern gepflegt


Meine Freundin ist Krankenschwester  
Mit zu aufwändig meinte ich auch eher die Zeit nach der OP, zumal ich mir momentan keinen Krankenschein erlauben kann. Am 5.4. beginnt ein einmonatiger Lehrgang, und wenn ich den (teilweise) verpasse darf ich nicht unter Tage arbeiten  
Außerdem meine ich immer noch dass sich das nicht lohnt, da ich wie gesagt zum zweiten Mal in meinem Leben was an den Mandeln hab... Und langsam gehts auch wieder bergauf, die sündhaft teuren Medikamente tun ihren Dienst (kann man ja wohl auch erwarten   ), hoff mal dass ich das Ende der nächsten Woche wenigstens noch etwas zum Biken nutzen kann, wenn ich schon mal Urlaub hab...

----------


## xPhoenixHeart

[QUOTE=rembox;452401]hahaha

mach das bloss nich. dann geh ins krankenhaus oder zur notfallstation und lass dir medizin verschreiben.

ich hab genauso mit "erkältung" im bett gelegen und gesagt ..jau lass die natur machen. und raus gekommen sind 3 tage voll 39-40 fieber und der ganze dreck wie husten schnupfen blabla. und besserung kam erst nachdem ich beim arzt war der mir medikamente gegeben hat. ich bin eigeltich gegen so chemischen dreck, aber das geht so nunmal viel schneller (oder überhaupt) 

edit: da ich den echten tollen grippe virus hatte hat die schlamoe gemeint das ich n bomben abwehrmechanismus hab. also ich würd so schnell wie möglich echte medizin holen.[/QUO


Also es is Scheiß egal was du Versuchst ich habe mehr wie 6 mal Im jahr eine Mandelentzündung & ich habe schon soviel ausprobiert soviel vom arzt verschrieben bekommen & habe so oft gesagt die Mandeln sollen raus !! aus egal was ich versucht habe es Hat nichts Gebracht .... Egal was du Versucht hilft Nicht !!  ich habe Sogar mit vodka 40% Gegurgelt & es hat nicht´s Gebracht ... Trink fenchel tee oder kamilien tee & das ohne zucker &  Leg dich ins bett zieh nen schal an & wenn dann Geh Ins Kh !! & sag sie sollen raus

----------


## Gonzo0815

Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das der Fred aus 2005 ist?  :Wink:

----------

